# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  HKL:n tavoitteet vuodelle 2012

## JE

Tavoitteet vuodelle 2012 ja tärkeimmät kehittämisvalinnat vuosille 2005-2012 -niminen kaupunginvaltuuston esityslistan liite näyttää kertovan, mitä HKL tällä hetkellä kehittelee.

Kiintoisaa on, että liitteessä puhutaan jälleen "raideliikenteen osuuden korottamisesta". Lukija tietää tällä tarkoitettavan lähinnä raitiotietä, HKL:n silmissä se tarkoittanee metroa ja muutamia myönnytyksiä raitioliikenteen puolesta.

Eräitä huomiota visioidusta vuoden 2012 tilanteesta:
raitiovaunuliikenteen kuljettajarahastuksen lopettamisesta puhutaan suoraanraitioliikennettä tahdotaan v. 2004 tasosta nopeuttaa 4 %, bussiliikennettä 6 %. Raitioliikenteen osalta kuljettajarahastuksen poisto lienee olennainen vaikuttajaraitioverkon laajennuksina mainitaan linja 9, Jätkäsaari ja yhteys Arabianranta-Pasilametro on automatisoitulänsimetro valmistumassa"Töölön metro ja raidejokeri on suunniteltu".Jokeri II "on jo toteutettu" - mitä ilmeisimmin bussilinjanaPPP-mallien (julkisen ja yksityisen kumppanuus) soveltuvuus kaikkiin investointeihin selvitetäänSokerina pohjalla liite esittelee mahdollisen tulevan metroverkon. Länsimetro ulottuu Matinkylään, ja kakkosmetro ulottuu Viikistä Santahaminaan. Myös linja Pasila-Lentoasema on saanut metron ilokseen. Linjakartta on aivan loistava, vaikka paneekin epäilemään että vuosiluvun pitäisi olla 2212 eikä 2012.

Kaupunginvaltuuston esityslista on osoitteessa

http://www.hel2.fi/helakanslia/Kaupu.../052500192.htm

----------


## SD202

Muutamia vähemmän olennaisia satunnaishuomioita raportin kuvituksesta:
Kaikki Variotram -arkistokuvat lienee kaivettu arkistoista ja liitetty tähän tuotokseenM200 -sarja näyttää sekin olleen melkoinen linssiludeSen sijaan NrII -kuvat ovat jo vanhentuneita: joka kuvassa näyttäisi olevan plussaamattomia NrII -vaunujaJa ainakin miesten mielenkiinto lukea raportti on herätetty - niin monessa kuvassa on kesäisesti pukeutuvia naisia...  :Very Happy:

----------

